# Precision Ag Tech Adoption



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty interesting read from DTN on precision technologies.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/perspectives/blogs/machinery-chatter/blog-post/2017/01/12/adoption-rates-profits-technologies


----------

